# Tarpon



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes poon's have been seen, casted to, but no hook ups!! Shhhhhh it's a secret!!


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks. Maybe head that way next week. Pogies are here in SE GA, no poons yet.


----------



## Tarponist (Aug 25, 2016)

hell yeah, i'll be there next week and memorial day weekend


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Yes poon's have been seen, casted to, but no hook ups!! Shhhhhh it's a secret!!


You may need some candy! LOL


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Buddy of my mine fished today around Carrabelle. Calm seas, good tides, and saw no fish, welcome to Tarpon fishing! I am going tomorrow and will give you a heads up Friday AM!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Fished yesterday from Bald Point to Turkey Point. Saw bout 15 Tarpon and all the fish were over grass bottom making them very hard to see. Most were very quick shots and no one wanted to play!!  My take, still a bit early!!


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

Great thanks. We're headed that way.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Well it official, we hooked and almost landed our first tarpon (70-80lbs) of the year on the smallest rod on the boat, with 20 fluorocarbon, go figure!! It was way to-ruff on the outside to fly-fish so I cranked up the Pathfinder and went looking for trout and redfish. Wife was fishing a Mirrodine twitch bait and was surprised how long the leader lasted before it parted right next to the boat. She Got 9-10 jumps out of her first Tarpon and she is hooked!!


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

it's funny how they know when to show up and it's always when you are under gunned!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn that place is getting way too crowded. I may be down in June


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

permitchaser said:


> Darn that place is getting way too crowded. I may be down in June


It is what it is! I have been working hard to find new places but that's not easy on my limited schedule! The big numbers of skiffs show up in June so hold on!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bonecracker said:


> It is what it is! I have been working hard to find new places but that's not easy on my limited schedule! The big numbers of skiffs show up in June so hold on!!


Yep I was there last June and we anchored in the dark. When it was light I looked around and saw 8 skiffs in line with me


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe if y'all keep talking about the place & specific fishing spots less people will be there year after year


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

And people wouldn't make videos about it.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll be on the cape all week next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

WillW said:


> Maybe if y'all keep talking about the place & specific fishing spots less people will be there year after year





flysalt060 said:


> And people wouldn't make videos about it.


Y'all want some cheese with that wine??


----------

